#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >        -

## Esam

-  
Surface Facilities in Oil & Natural Gas Production   Part.2


*    Oil Facility**       .      ǡ     *   Gas   Dehydration* [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] .*
*   Separation :*  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*           .                      .     *   Inlet  Diverter**   Bucket**   Weirs**   Mist  extractors*    .
*  two  -phase  separator**   three-phase  separator**   outlets*.                   (*HP*)        *   500**   1200**   Friction  Losses*   .
*  Pressure  Drop*   ȡ         * Maximum Vapor  Pressure*          .          .
*  Atmospheric  Srorage Tank*              .                          .                       .*


*          ​​(*IP*)         *   Atmospheric  Srorage Tank*                .                    *   Gas  /   Liquid  Equilibrium*          .
* *(*IP*)***  *(*HP*)**        :              *  *(*HP*)   * *                   (   )    (*LP*)                       *   Degassing  Station**   Compressor  Station*   .*
**
** *1100    *   psi**   IP*  450    *   psi **   LP*    150    *   psi*         50    *   psi*        .                       *   Compression  Ratio*     .*
*    Oil   Treating :
                       1٪    20٪    .   *  API* (     )       .
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link



*
<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]                .                                   Electrostatic*     .          [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link



*
<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
       Allowable  Water  Content**   maximum  Salt  Content*   .                    .                        .
    ()               *   flowmeter*   .*
*     Produced  Water  Treatment :
                       100  2000    .                .                 .
       (    )        42           29      ​ .                 .


* coalescers**   Gas  Floatation  Units  IGF**    Hydrocyclones* .        *   desander**    filters*     .
*   Hydrocyclones*      100  /     ϡ         *    Water  Level  Control  Valve* .                                            .*
** *:
      - 1*
* :*
Petroleum Engineering Handbook - Part 3 - Kenneth E. Arnold
Surface Production Operations - Ken Arnold/ Maurice Stewart


See More:       -

----------

